# Macbook Quick reference guide?



## Euthaniser (Apr 7, 2016)

Does anybody know where I can get a quick reference guide to hang up at work, of the Mac model numbers (eg. A1278), specs, and years?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't think it would be very manageable as a printable list.

This is the site I use to get that info: Apple Specs - Apple Macintosh, iPod, iPhone, iPad Specs @ EveryMac.com


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This isn't exactly something you can hang up at work, but you can easily access it on a computer over the internet and type in the Model # or Serial Number to give you all the specs about the computer. Mac Serial Number Info - Lookup your Apple Serial Number


----------



## Euthaniser (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank you for your replies. I use everymac.com to lookup all Macs by serial. I was just hoping there was a list of All the Macbooks/Model/Year that perhaps existed for quick reference.


----------

